# anyone heard of them?



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Our Pitbull Studs

I really like there boy THE STUMP butI cant find a ped on him or anything has anyone herd of him/this kennel ? If so what you think would be greatly appreciated =] upruns:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont like how they breed for color 1st , and $6000 for a puppy who looks to have some bad front feet { maybe weight related } but $6000 wowwwww. way cool JR looks to be uncomfortable the fat is almost suffocating his neck it looks like his head is being eaten by his body poor boy.I kinda like black reign, i swear I have seen something on stump before and pictures of him on another board { I keep thinking they werent good really messed up , but would have to try and find them again to be sure}. I like some of the dogs some have teh cutest faces ever but most seem to have something going on with there feet , not sure what to call it some weak pasterns, I thnk some have some weight issues that may be making the feet look really flat and splayed . really hard to tell my pictures , people can minipulate and make the flaws look minimal or even touch up pictures so hard to judge by that alone. Not a big fan from 1st impression , but thats just IMO.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Hollywood is the only one I like...I'm not a fan of pits bred this way...


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Awww but under females Party Girl is a cute little baby...but my hubs says "is that one of those short stubby ones? That looks weird...that doesn't even look like a dog" lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

MR. CRAWLEY kinda scares me... hes just freaky looking. dont get me wrong i like bullys but dam


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

The only quality dogs Kim Taylor has she did not produce. Tua is the sire to Indigo Bully Connection's puppies and he was not bred by her. NEVER EVER BUY A DOG FROM THIS KENNEL.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I knew i recognized stumps from somewhere , that is that breeder shana posted about right? I knew that sad lil face I had seen before lol , I swear that stumps has the SADDEST face I have ever seen on a dog .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I knew i recognized stumps from somewhere , that is that breeder shana posted about right? I knew that sad lil face I had seen before lol , I swear that stumps has the SADDEST face I have ever seen on a dog .


Yeah they used to own Tua, but he's been sold. There is also a VIP thread about the kennel.... Remember that dog Maya?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes i remember now, I was right when I said I had a feeling it wasnt good what I remember about that dog lol , guess I was right .


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I wouldn't own none of them. Them prices are a joke too


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh lord... "grabs the popcorn"


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

*sits down next to Goo and digs into the popcorn*


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

The structure on those dogs is HORRIBLE. These type of people peddling and trying to live off dog sales is exactly what is wrong now days. 

Anybody that pays them period, much less the ridiculous prices is a pure SUCKER.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I feel sorry for those dogs..

This one makes me cringe.
http://www.ultimatebluepitbulls.com/images/Dani_101109a.jpg

Four pages of offspring? o_o

Also calling them American Pit bull Terriers....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Guys there is a thread on this kennel in VIP so I am closing this one. To the OP, Ultimate Blues is not a reputable kennel and I consider the owner a miller. The three or four nice dogs in her yard of 70+ were not bred by her. The ones she did breed definitely stand out. Please steer clear of this kennel.


----------

